# Medical/Biller Coder needed



## kterry0474 (Oct 14, 2010)

We are currently in need of a Medical biller/coder/surgery scheduler. The position is in Spring Hill, Florida. It will be full time with benefits.

Please email kterry@mygyn.net or fax 352-686-8884


----------

